# 14ct Gold Poljots



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I have been looking for a Gold Poljot watch in good condition for years,they seem to be quite rare .

I had just about given up trying when two watches come along both in excellent condition After a bit of delicate and long negotiation i bought them,Pleased is an under statement.They are better than i thought and just the type of watch i like,quite understated.

Regards,

Russ


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

Russ Cook said:


> I have been looking for a Gold Poljot watch in good condition for years,they seem to be quite rare .
> 
> I had just about given up trying when two watches come along both in excellent condition After a bit of delicate and long negotiation i bought them,Pleased is an under statement.They are better than i thought and just the type of watch i like,quite understated.
> 
> ...










Great !!

Both are in original and perfect condition









Hard to say which one I like more, both are awesome.

Congratulation well-invested money.

Phil


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks Phil,lovely to hear from you.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow! Both are fantastic but I especially like the top one. If it's not too cheeky, how much did you pay?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

As a slightly rabid late night collector of old Russian watches I have to say I've never seen anything as good as these.

At first I thought I prefer the first, but then realised that, in fact, I want them both!

On top of everything else they appear to be rose gold, my absolute favourite.

Very, very nice; something more goes on the list....

Pretty please, could we see inside?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice looking watches Russ, look in great condition.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you Black & Gold,i paid a lot less than they normally go for on e.bay,i am not being awkward but i had just bought a military Seiko of the selling forum







when these came along,and if the wife found out........









Thank you Chris,Yes the Russians do seem to get that lovely rose red colour,nice and thick as well.the movements are 2209 ultra thin and 2616.2H automatic date from the 70s.



Thank You Bladerunner.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

The first one is a real beauty!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

The dial markers and the blunt-end hands on the

first one are a great combination.

Great purchases.

Alexus


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks Junior and Alexus.

Regards,

Russ.


----------

